# Moebius Advanced Cylon Raider



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my build of my Moebius advanced raider Its a nice kit i would like to put a roving eye in it, but I'm not that talented so i will have to wait to see if someone will make a kit that will do that. If that happens i will make another raider that i can put a roving eye in. Until than I'm going to put a static eye in this one to mimic the scan done to Anders in season 4 and also light the engines. Kinda started putting some of it together before i shot these pictures so some of this dose not come together as shown.










Glued in nut so i can support it and run the wires for lights in a tube:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great Start!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

This goes together really quick all the odds and ends installed. Next will be shots of the lighting ,and what i do to make that work.









Bottom piece not glued yet:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

MIne just arrived today so your progress is going to be interesting. Still working out what I am going to do about the eye issue.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Teslabe used a tiny servo motor in his 1/128 Seaview to make the radar dish rotate. The servo had to be modified for 360 degrees of rotation because, if I remember this correctly, it had a limited back and forth travel. The roving eye is just not going to look good with any kind of led chaser but using some kind of actual mechanical mechanism, either a simple moving screen or a moving led behind the lens might look spot on. I have a pile of those servos here but haven't used any of them yet. Teslabe would be able to answer the question of whether these servos could do something like this or not. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been following Teslabe's thread about the Raider lighting in the Model Lighting forum. The only concern I'd have with a servo would be it's longivity. And the stress on the wiring to the LED in the long term.

Ages ago, back in the 80's, I used to light a lot of my models with LEDs but just seemed to stop doing it for some reason. Now I'm thinking about adding lighting again since the roving cyclon eye is so much a part of the character of the vehicle.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Teslabe used a tiny servo motor in his 1/128 Seaview to make the radar dish rotate. The servo had to be modified for 360 degrees of rotation because, if I remember this correctly, it had a limited back and forth travel. The roving eye is just not going to look good with any kind of led chaser but using some kind of actual mechanical mechanism, either a simple moving screen or a moving led behind the lens might look spot on. I have a pile of those servos here but haven't used any of them yet. Teslabe would be able to answer the question of whether these servos could do something like this or not. My fingers are crossed.


Hi starseeker, I know how much most of you would love to put a mechanically
articulated eye in this kit but I don't see how it could be done in a cost effective way, but please don't let me discourage anyone from trying.......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> I've been following Teslabe's thread about the Raider lighting in the Model Lighting forum. The only concern I'd have with a servo would be it's longivity. And the stress on the wiring to the LED in the long term.
> 
> Ages ago, back in the 80's, I used to light a lot of my models with LEDs but just seemed to stop doing it for some reason. Now I'm thinking about adding lighting again since the roving cyclon eye is so much a part of the character of the vehicle.


I have no problem with using an electronic approach to the eye, as you very wisely point out, mechanical tend to be far more problematic. There are those that are hardcore old school and I would never discourage them, after all it's our model and how we build them is totally up to us. I've been playing around with stacking red filters and like very much the way it looks......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Try this with a mechanical system.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBBQwsNEcVE&feature=youtu.be

Why can't I get this to display right?????


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing! I posted here in the hope that you might see and have some ideas. Should have known you'd already have it done. Before the Raider even gets to my part of the world. If it ever does. I've got to keep my eyes on some of the other forums. (Do you use an optically clear epoxy?) Nice work!
Watching these builds with great anticipation. Thanks!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

OK its time to get modified for lights I bought 3mm led's for it (2 white and 1 red)I haven't received the red one yet in the mail
1st made a blank piece to put the led in, made it at the end of the engine piece to be just in front of the clear lens.


































For the eye I made a piece that goes right behind the eye opening and drilled a hole in it in the middle of the opening, still have some work to do here i have to seal it off after i get the led in it .


























This shot is of the seam that was fixed and you can also see the end of the guns that i drilled out to make it look a little more real.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for putting up the photos showing how you are mounting the LEDs.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the engines done now and installed working on the eye piece. Got my paint in today so I will prime it soon. Still waiting for the red led for the eye to show up in the mail,cant do much on that until it dose.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got a lot done this afternoon,my red led came in for the eye. I installed that and was able to prime it and a coat of color. As far as the eye if your doing a static eye as i am bring the led right to the middle of the eye opening directly behind it if you don't you wont be able to see the light from the sides.
Here's some progress shots:

Primed shots


















Color coat


























Eye placement detail


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 2

Lit eye


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

what I can't figure out is were the pentagons really raised shapes in the later raider design? 

I only remember them as painted on details.

Was big Mo just trying to save on providing decals?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> what I can't figure out is were the pentagons really raised shapes in the later raider design?
> 
> I only remember them as painted on details.
> 
> Was big Mo just trying to save on providing decals?


 This question is the most asked question that i keep answering on all the different forum that i watch ,the answer is it is raised- see the below post from another forum for the reason.

The early raider from preseason 4 had a green decal as the pictures shows on the box art, however this model is a advanced raider in which the emblem is raised in this raider. It would have been nice and less confusing to people if they had the right season raider on the box art but they don't ,That is what is causing all the confusion. 
Here's a link that shows the differences:
Preseason 4: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=261
Season 4 advanced: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=219

Season 4 screen shot:
http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff99/cylon75/bsg420_10624.jpg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks for the clarification.

I didn't think I was imagining things


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I didn't think I was imagining things


Believe me you are not alone on your question, Glad i could help:wave:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was able to shove all the wires in the the limited space, so it is now all together in one piece. Now have the detail painting and the odds & ends left to do.

Head piece seal off:









Wiring shots:

















1st lit shots:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Over night progress. Detail painted on under side and the odds and ends taken care of ( missing detail around the guns)


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the top of the raider painted today so all the paint work is done,and worked on the stand for it. Weathering next!










































The stand:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are doing a great job! I was loving the build shots of yours and kent's..but the ship itself left me cold, but the most recent pics you have posted I'm seeing the ship is 'kinda pretty,...It's growing on me...

Very Nice work!

Steve


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You're doing a fine job on the Raider friend.:thumbsup: 
Cant wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

A really nice display piece. The colours work well and I'll probably make mine very similiar.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Weathered and attached to the base. Look for beauty shots coming in a day or so.

None lite shots:


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 2

Lite shots:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet! Nicely done!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

These are the finished shots of my advanced cylon raider from moebius. I lit the eye (none roving) and engines. Some people are working on a moving eye and if someone makes one for sale i will be doing another one,for know heres the shots of this one.

None lit:

































































Part 1


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Part 2

(None lit continued)










Lit:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice job........:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Congradulations on a great build.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice. I like the lighting effects. Good job.


----------

